# Before and After Makeup Pics



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

This might be a flop but I thought it would be fun if we all posted before and after makeup pictures. I love getting new makeup ideas from others.

I'll go first... 

View attachment 0902091022.jpg


View attachment 0902091054.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 3, 2009)

The makeup really brings out your eyes! I'll post some pics when I have a blank canvas to work with lol.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 3, 2009)

I think this is a great idea for a thread - I hope it doesn't flop! I don't have any good comparison photos at the moment, but I'll take some and post them up here


----------



## katorade (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh man, I could seriously embarrass myself in this thread, haha!


This is a serious lack of both hair and makeup effort. Straight up village of the damned. Note the wiley eyebrows, the mirror shine, the puffy death eyes, and the 5 different shades of pink skin:







Thank the concerned citizen that gave you a hairbrush and some concealer and some oil blotting sheets:






Alright Sally, you can stop crankin' the volume up now:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 3, 2009)

Ill be brave and post........

The first 2 are me without makeup.......

View attachment nomi without makeup.jpg


Just eyeliner in this one......
View attachment Nomz.jpg


The next one is me with quite subtle makeup just daily out and about look....

View attachment DSC01146smaller.jpg


And this last one is me with my full on, going for a night out makeup......

View attachment DSC02231smaller.jpg


My skin is quite patchy and dry in some areas, oily in others so I need foundation otherwise I look odd!


----------



## Linda (Sep 3, 2009)

You are all so beautiful. I woke up this morning seriously regretting the pre makeup picture. lol But oh well, its up there now.  Thank you for joinging in. It is brave to post the befores.


----------



## Cors (Sep 5, 2009)

Light makeup. 

Face: L'Oreal Matte Tinted SPF50+ Fluid
Eyes: MAC Satin Taupe, MAC Club smudged over MAC Black Tied


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 6, 2009)

-Fresh out of the shower
-Foundation
-Purple (rarely worn) 

View attachment IMG00091-20090803-2051.jpg


View attachment IMG00471-20090902-0917.jpg


View attachment IMG00440-20090827-2034.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm not very experimental when it comes to makeup, but here goes:

1. just a lil mascara (this is as far as i'll go!)




2. bare minerals found & brow powder, hr magic concealer, ysl touche eclat, nars orgasm rouge, covergirl lash blast, dior minipalette and chapstick




- it may sound like a lot, but i only use 10min in the morning or something.

3. same as above, but i've switched out the eyeshadow with room addition from EM, added liquid eyeliner from bourjour and the lipstick is lancome (#308).









for some reason my hair looks greasy and my makeup smudgy. whatever, i blame the cell phone cam!


----------



## Linda (Sep 7, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> -
> -Purple (rarely worn)



I love the purple!! Awesome.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, we can't let this thread die! I was going to wait until we unpacked the actual camera, but... I'm impatient.  Camera phone pics it is!

Me without makeup:








With makeup:











And closeup on the eyes, because I like my new green eyeliner and it doesn't come across looking very green in the pictures:





I play around with different techniques and colors a lot, but I guess this is about as close to a "standard" as I have.

Edit: hee hee, just noticed my husband (cheekyjez) making an appearance in one picture, and WoW on my computer screen. Ah well, my nerdery is far from secret!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 20, 2009)

Katroade WOW just WOW is all I can say... so beautiful.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Katroade WOW just WOW is all I can say... so beautiful.:smitten:



I love that dimple I spied. Two of my daughters have them and now I always notice them on people


----------



## Crystal (Sep 20, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Hey, we can't let this thread die! I was going to wait until we unpacked the actual camera, but... I'm impatient.  Camera phone pics it is!
> 
> 
> Edit: hee hee, just noticed my husband (cheekyjez) making an appearance in one picture, and WoW on my computer screen. Ah well, my nerdery is far from secret!




Wow! You look beautiful without makeup on. *is incredibly jealous*


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 20, 2009)

The lighting isn't ideal in these- making me look super white but what the heck lol!

Before:





After:


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

Lookin' good, you guys!


----------



## QueenB (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry for the contrasty look. me before make up. 





me after. liquid eyeliner is what i wear everyday/out, and the lipstick is on occasion.
View attachment downsized_0918091523.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> -Fresh out of the shower
> -Foundation
> -Purple (rarely worn)



I LOVE the purple. Everyones lookin' good :]


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> The lighting isn't ideal in these- making me look super white but what the heck lol!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...




Your eyes are amazing!!!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish I could find a liquid eyeliner that goes on smoothly and won't run all over the place Grrrrr!:doh:


----------



## Teleute (Sep 20, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Wow! You look beautiful without makeup on. *is incredibly jealous*



Awww, thank you! :blush: I feel like I look a bit washed out - I'm super jealous of AshleyEileen's gorgeous natural lip color, because mine are pretty much the same color as my skin unless I've just eaten or something. 

Fallenangel, you are so pretty! I kind of want to put you in vivid colors because your skin and hair are so gorgeously mellow-toned (and also because I kind of love vivid colors no matter what >_>). Also, this might sound weird, but you totally have the cutest nose! It is adorable and perky. 

QueenB, you pull off the liquid eyeliner SO well! I should really start playing with liquid eyeliner more - my eyes are pretty heavily hooded, so pencil liner will leave a big line along the upper lid where it sits down near my lashes, especially if I look up or something. The non-waxiness of liquid eyeliner would probably reduce that immensely. Also, I love the combination of the deep lipstick with the liquid liner - I would look silly with the two together, but you just look hot in an exotic/funky way! Awesomeness


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 20, 2009)

I swear by L'Oreal Telescopic Liquid Liner in Carbon.
It has a felt tip which is way easier to use.


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 20, 2009)

Before







After


----------



## ashy1 (Sep 20, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! You are breathtakingly beautiful with or without make up! Would you mind sharing the products you used? Also did you take classes or are you self taught? I've recently gotten really into application tutorials. Here is a link to my favorite artist if anyone is interested:

http://www.youtube.com/QueenofBlendingMUA


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

You guys can figure out which is which.  

View attachment Photo on 2009-09-19 at 23.29 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-09-20 at 19.53 #2.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> You guys can figure out which is which.



Stop being so cute!
:blush:


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Stop being so cute!
> :blush:



Bless. :* I'm still LMAO over my too-short bangs.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 21, 2009)

Best part of this thread: everyone looks just as gorgeous in their befores as they do in their afters. :bow:


----------



## katorade (Sep 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> Bless. :* I'm still LMAO over my too-short bangs.



I love them! They're very pin-up.


----------



## Tania (Sep 21, 2009)

TY Miss Kate. :*


----------



## mybluice (Sep 25, 2009)

Me before...and my usually isn't this red....but I had scrubbed it in the shower with some exfoliating face wash.






And then me after.... 

View attachment Me032-1.jpg


View attachment Me034-1-1.jpg


----------



## Linda (Sep 25, 2009)

mybluice said:


> Me before...and my usually isn't this red....but I had scrubbed it in the shower with some exfoliating face wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow your eyes are awesome.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 26, 2009)

I need to remember to do a "before" some day, but I just got my make-up done at Ulta, by their Urban Decay people. I <3 Ulta Artist events!






ignore the frizzy hair. it's damp outisde


----------



## Tania (Sep 26, 2009)

GREAT eyes, Blu.

And Kris, they did an awesome job! You look super!


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow Kris ...you look amazing.


----------



## Cors (Sep 26, 2009)

Love it, Krismiss! The event sounds awesome! 

Do you have a more true to colour picture? I was about to ask what is the shimmery gold on your bottom lip when I noticed that the windows are glowing!


----------



## mybluice (Sep 26, 2009)

Linda said:


> Wow your eyes are awesome.





Tania said:


> GREAT eyes, Blu.
> 
> And Kris, they did an awesome job! You look super!



Thanks Linda and Tania. Kris you always look great....


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a fun thread! I rarely wear makeup. My husband always questions me when i feel like being girly and wearing makeup lol
But i'll pitch in! I'm getting ready to put some makeup on this afternoon. I admit, i suck at makeup though. i love wearing it when i have an opportunity to actually wear it. Toddlers being around suck for doing girly things like hair, nails and makeup!

Kris, that's an awesome makeup job!! I wish we had stores like that in my podunk town..


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's my before and after.. The before is mostly what you'd see me as day to day..


----------



## Tania (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn that's hot! Great bangs, too!


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's my before and after.. The before is mostly what you'd see me as day to day..



Wow. That would make anyone say, "Hubba!Hubba!"


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 27, 2009)

The makeup looks good on your guys. I never go out without makeup on but somehow within a few hrs, it wears off & I started looking ick. I mostly wear just lipstick & blusher to give me color so I don't look dead lol. And sometimes eye shadow...


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2009)

More before and after makeup pics from me today. Man my face is splotchy...blah!!  

View attachment Before.jpg


View attachment after eyes.jpg


View attachment after face.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone's skin looks so flawless! What concealers/foundations/pressed powders do you guys use? I'm always looking for new products!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 28, 2009)

Ewwwww, foundation and pressed powder  

I hate the cakey, "HEY EVERYONE I AM WEARING MAKEUP DID YOU NOTICE?" look I get from those - I prefer tinted moisturizer and a loose powder. My current ones are CG Smoothers tinted moisturizer (fair to light) and Physician's Formula organic translucent powder (comes in a weird brush-top package that really sucks - I just poured it all into another container and use it with my nice brushes). 

Linda, my skin does the splotchy thing too. You look great though! I like how your eyeshadow coordinates so well with your eye color.

Megan... you are so damn hot!  Your look in the second photo is awesomely mischievous.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks all. I like myself in makeup too 

My foundation.. well it's tinted moisturizer and some pressed powder i got from my son's daycare provider that's Mary Kay powder. i use a brush to apply it. I can't use traditional foundation because my skin is so sensitive. I have to be careful with my makeup because i have had bad reactions. Once i looked like i had been in a fight after using some concealer. My eyes were swollen for 3 days. I think that's the last time i even tried concealer.


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2009)

First step...Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse w/airbrush finish (natural ivory-light #3)

Second...NYC Smooth Skin Loose Face Powder-741A Translucent

Third...Bronze Booster's Glow-Boosting Pressed Bronzer-Fair to light (I put this on where the sun hits your face-forhead, outside of eyes, cheeks, nose and chin)

Finally...Cover Girl'sClassic Color Blush- 590 soft mink (just on my apples)

It's never just one product haha


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 28, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Ewwwww, foundation and pressed powder
> 
> I hate the cakey, "HEY EVERYONE I AM WEARING MAKEUP DID YOU NOTICE?" look I get from those - I prefer tinted moisturizer and a loose powder. My current ones are CG Smoothers tinted moisturizer (fair to light) and Physician's Formula organic translucent powder (comes in a weird brush-top package that really sucks - I just poured it all into another container and use it with my nice brushes).
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of the caked on look either, but sadly I have uneven skin tone, blotches and broken capillaries on my cheeks and I feel self conscious if I don't cover them up. I've had people tell me my skin isn't as bad as I think, but it's someone I'm self conscious about, so I don't leave the house with our some form of concealer. I personally wish I NEVER started using foundation, because once you start it's a hard habit to kick lol.

I usually use a cover girl concealer stick, followed by some sort of liquid foundation- I am always on the look out for something better then what I use, followed by a really light hit of pressed powder, and then blush. 

I've been considering trying Bare Essentials for a while- anyone have experience with it?


----------



## katorade (Sep 28, 2009)

I just recently picked up a bottle of Mac's Mineralize Satinfinish foundation and I absolutely love it. It's a liquid mineral makeup. I don't like powder foundation on me. I have dermatitis and it can just highlight how dry and flaky my skin can get. The Satinfinish feels really weightless. It covers well, but is luminescent.

I also use Mac Select Moisture Cover concealer. It's nice and light and in a liquid format rather than a stick or dense cream. Best part is that it stays out of my creases after setting it with powder. I use their soft ochre Paint Pot on my eyelids to combat the dark skin and keep my lids from getting oily.

Powder, right now I'm using Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil until it runs out, but I'm not a huge fan. I'll probably go back to Cornsilk translucent powder if I can find it. It's one of those cheap, old school products that stood the test of time so well that they didn't even bother to change the packaging for decades. Apparently it's been discontinued, though, so I may be SOL.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the art of makeup, but lordy do I love me all these befores. Let the natural juices flow ladies. A little shine never hurt nobody.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 28, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm not a fan of the caked on look either, but sadly I have uneven skin tone, blotches and broken capillaries on my cheeks and I feel self conscious if I don't cover them up. I've had people tell me my skin isn't as bad as I think, but it's someone I'm self conscious about, so I don't leave the house with our some form of concealer. I personally wish I NEVER started using foundation, because once you start it's a hard habit to kick lol.
> 
> I usually use a cover girl concealer stick, followed by some sort of liquid foundation- I am always on the look out for something better then what I use, followed by a really light hit of pressed powder, and then blush.
> 
> I've been considering trying Bare Essentials for a while- anyone have experience with it?



Ahh  I get the blotchy/uneven thing pretty badly too - have you tried a tinted moisturizer over your concealer instead of a full-on foundation? I was dubious about its covering ability as well, but it really just evens everything out beautifully and looks really fresh and natural. Also, if you haven't tried it, I'd suggest checking out a green-tinted concealer for the red blotchies; I use a green stick concealer from Physicians Formula really lightly on any super blotchy areas or pimples, and then cover it with the tinted moisturizer, and they're completely gone. I have a few friends who have tried Bare Essentials stuff and haven't liked it very much; they said it was too expensive and you get better results with cheaper mineral powders.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 29, 2009)

Does Walmart carry tinted moisturizer? If so I'd like to try some. I dunno what brands it would be in tho. If someone can point the way, thanls!


----------



## Tania (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't do Walmart, Cheryl, but I'm pretty sure they carry a version everything. Don't they carry CoverGirl? I think that's the brand that Teleute was referencing. If they don't, Walgreen's, CVS, or any of the other major drugstore chains absolutely will. 

I too hate liquid foundation and never wear it. Here are options I frequently choose:

- Sheer, tinted sunblock, which works in much the same way as tinted moisturizers. I use Clinique's CityBlock, which is good year-round. You can powder over it or just leave it as-is.

- BeneFit's Some Kinda Gorgeous. It's a light, set-to-powder foundation that goes on from what I can only describe as a cream cake. I usually finish it off with a BeneFit powder like Georgia. 

- MAC's Studio Fix powder foundation, which is what I'm wearing in the pics above. It's very light - my current favorite! Apologies for the shine - it was HOT and I'd been made up all day. 

I always always always wash my face and moisturize before applying makeup - freshly applied moisturizer seems to help combat the flakey look and allows the makeup to blend into your face a little better. Additionally, I use BeneFit Boi-ing concealer under everything, a BeneFit lid primer to help set my eyeliner and shadow, and a MAC spray fixative to keep my powder and blush in place. Primers and fixatives really help keep your makeup from fading!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I get all my Covergirl from Walmart.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Now that I know the brand I can look for it there. I usually wash my face at nite when going to bed and when bathing...


----------



## Crystal (Oct 1, 2009)

So, I don't have any "before" pics (I never think to take a pic when I'm fresh out of the shower. Ha!) Please forgive me. 

But, I wanted to show you guys some of this ELF makeup. I know a few were skeptical about it, since it's so cheap. I am definitely no expert makeup artist, and am no where near the ranks of Katorade or AshleyEileen (and many others!) but, I LOVE the ELF mineral makeup. Here, I'm wearing the mineral eyeshadow, eye liner, mascara, and lipgloss. The foundation and bronzer are Covergirl.

Like I said, it's nowhere near a professional looking job, but for $3 a pop AND a coupon? I think it looks pretty darn decent.  

View attachment Resize 1.jpg


View attachment Resize 2.jpg


View attachment Resize 3.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2009)

I looove your lip gloss & the eyeshadow! The makeup looks awesome on you.. I wish it had worked out better for me.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, I don't have any "before" pics (I never think to take a pic when I'm fresh out of the shower. Ha!) Please forgive me.
> 
> But, I wanted to show you guys some of this ELF makeup. I know a few were skeptical about it, since it's so cheap. I am definitely no expert makeup artist, and am no where near the ranks of Katorade or AshleyEileen (and many others!) but, I LOVE the ELF mineral makeup. Here, I'm wearing the mineral eyeshadow, eye liner, mascara, and lipgloss. The foundation and bronzer are Covergirl.
> 
> Like I said, it's nowhere near a professional looking job, but for $3 a pop AND a coupon? I think it looks pretty darn decent.



Looks goregous!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 2, 2009)

Everyone looks lovely in befores and afters! I envy anyone who wakes up looking good lol


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, I don't have any "before" pics (I never think to take a pic when I'm fresh out of the shower. Ha!) Please forgive me.
> 
> But, I wanted to show you guys some of this ELF makeup. I know a few were skeptical about it, since it's so cheap. I am definitely no expert makeup artist, and am no where near the ranks of Katorade or AshleyEileen (and many others!) but, I LOVE the ELF mineral makeup. Here, I'm wearing the mineral eyeshadow, eye liner, mascara, and lipgloss. The foundation and bronzer are Covergirl.
> 
> Like I said, it's nowhere near a professional looking job, but for $3 a pop AND a coupon? I think it looks pretty darn decent.



It looks great. But, how long does that makeup actually last? I've found that whenever I buy super cheap makeup about an hour after I've put it on, it has all nearly come off.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 2, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> It looks great. But, how long does that makeup actually last? I've found that whenever I buy super cheap makeup about an hour after I've put it on, it has all nearly come off.



The mineral eyeshadow lasts all day, as well as the eyeliner and mascara. It's fantastic. 

The mineral lipgloss, however, doesn't. I end up reapplying every couple hours or so. But I love the colors, and I do tend to lick my lips a lot, lol, so its probably my own fault.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, I don't have any "before" pics (I never think to take a pic when I'm fresh out of the shower. Ha!) Please forgive me.
> 
> But, I wanted to show you guys some of this ELF makeup. I know a few were skeptical about it, since it's so cheap. I am definitely no expert makeup artist, and am no where near the ranks of Katorade or AshleyEileen (and many others!) but, I LOVE the ELF mineral makeup. Here, I'm wearing the mineral eyeshadow, eye liner, mascara, and lipgloss. The foundation and bronzer are Covergirl.
> 
> Like I said, it's nowhere near a professional looking job, but for $3 a pop AND a coupon? I think it looks pretty darn decent.



You look beautiful. I'm sure having your flawless, enviable skin doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 3, 2009)

Frankie said:


> You look beautiful. I'm sure having your flawless, enviable skin doesn't hurt either.



Oh, sweetie. My skin is horrible. Bumps and uneven tone and little hairs and...bluh! That's what concealer and foundation and bronzer are for.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oh, sweetie. My skin is horrible. Bumps and uneven tone and little hairs and...bluh! That's what concealer and foundation and bronzer are for.



If that's really the case, you had me totally fooled! No matter what concealer and foundation I use, my blemishes always get picked up in pics.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Before and After........ 

View attachment DSCF0089.JPG


View attachment DSCF0092.JPG


----------



## Weeze (Oct 5, 2009)

Before:Grossssssss







After: Acceptable for leaving the bedroom


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 8, 2009)

yay :wubu:i love this thread... i will be posting tomorrow... but i warn-
i wear ultra bright colors, and more of the arty stuff... natural is boring on me. i wish i could be okay with just a natural look.

anyways... iw ill post tomorrow with be and after pictures.

everyone looks beautiful by the way... really!!!


----------



## Tania (Oct 9, 2009)

I post so many shameless-nakeyface pics that you guys are well acquainted with every zit, blackhead, and chasmic pore on my makeupless puss.

So. I'mna skip the "before" and show you the "after."

This is my favorite matte lipstick - MAC Russian Red over their Cherry lipliner. It makes me look like a vampire. The pigment factor in this combo is freaking amazing - the downside, though, is that the stuff transfers LIKE CRAZY. Teeth, face, clothes, beloved pets...EVERYWHERE. Just ask my 70% white calico cat how she feels about this lipstick.

On me face is my new MAC Studo Sculpt foundation (recommended by Tooz), concealer, and mineral finishing powder. Eyes - my usual Clinique cream shaper in chocolate luster and the tube of Clinique mascara I have open at the moment. Oh, and I put some BeneFit Dallas powder on my cheeks. Everything but the lipstick is from early this morning - the foundation and powder wear REALLY well! TY JESS FOR THE REC! 

View attachment Photo on 2009-10-09 at 16.32 #2.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 9, 2009)

love this thread!!!
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
here is my sad before... I wore braids yesterday... and i need some eyebrow help....:blush:no shame...




and here is my after...
went for a super bright lid, yellow and pink and then a super smokey crease. plain lip, and cheeks. all about the eye make up. and yes... i wore this out. wish i had some nicer false eyelashes to wear...


----------



## QueenB (Oct 9, 2009)

tania- i love that red. i wish i could pull off red lipstick..

amatrix- i love it. you are also totally pretty without makeup!


----------



## Crystal (Oct 9, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> went for a super bright lid, yellow and pink and then a super smokey crease. plain lip, and cheeks. all about the eye make up. and yes... i wore this out. wish i had some nicer false eyelashes to wear...



Oh wow! That's some of the most well-done makeup I have ever seen! The colors are beautiful and look fantastic on you!


----------



## Tania (Oct 9, 2009)

SWEET application, Ama!

Patty, you can wear red lipstick. It would look awesome with your dark hair!


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2009)

Amatrix said:


>



Gorgeous! Gorgeous eyes!! I wish I could do stuff like that. I try and it's a complete train wreck.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 10, 2009)

Tania said:


> Patty, you can wear red lipstick. It would look awesome with your dark hair!



i think i just need to find the right shade for my skin tone. eh


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 10, 2009)

You did a great job on your eyes. If I tired to do that it would be so smeared lol...


----------



## Tooz (Oct 10, 2009)

Tania said:


> I post so many shameless-nakeyface pics that you guys are well acquainted with every zit, blackhead, and chasmic pore on my makeupless puss.
> 
> So. I'mna skip the "before" and show you the "after."
> 
> ...



:wubu: I am so glad you like it! It really is amazing. I love cherry l/l, but Ruby Woo is my red of choice. Russian Red l/g I use to layer


----------



## Rubies (Oct 10, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i think i just need to find the right shade for my skin tone. eh



maybelline moisture extreme lipstick in royal red (E190). try it!! i never thought i could pull off red either, but picked it up in a sale a couple of weeks ago and i'm so pleased with it! i think it's one of those shades that will work on most skin tones..plus it's inexpensive.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks, rubies. i will have to try it!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 11, 2009)

fun! 
in order: 1. nothing 2. just face (tinted moisturizer, little concealer, blush, lip balm) 3. face plus brows and eyes 4. finished


whyyyy does dims make my pictures so tiny. 

View attachment step1.jpg


View attachment step2.jpg


View attachment step3.jpg


View attachment step5.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 11, 2009)

elle camino said:


> fun!
> in order: 1. nothing 2. just face (tinted moisturizer, little concealer, blush, lip balm) 3. face plus brows and eyes 4. finished
> 
> 
> whyyyy does dims make my pictures so tiny.



those are some amazing eyebrows.... really.
i adore the shape.
and i love how you have a nice touch of shimmer in the corners.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 11, 2009)

friend asked me for a nice wearable Halloween look.
something easy she could wear to her teaching classes.
wore this all day, was fun. nice sun yellows, orange and some bark colors...more for fall.

before... goofing.i wear a tube top to bed sometimes. lol






and the after...odd angle but shows the shading best. felt fabulous.
why...yes i did break out on my lower chin/cheek area...thank you mother nature.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 12, 2009)

elle camino said:


> fun!
> in order: 1. nothing 2. just face (tinted moisturizer, little concealer, blush, lip balm) 3. face plus brows and eyes 4. finished
> 
> 
> whyyyy does dims make my pictures so tiny.



I hate you for having perfect brows.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 14, 2009)

I feel like I kinda ruined this thread by posting twice... lol.

Oh well.
Here is a look I wore to my first professional baseball game, Rockies won this night but lost recently.This is using Urban Decay Primer Potion, and my Ben Nye Grand Lumiere Pallet, specifically Ice, Cosmic Violet, and Starry Night which is a single.





This was inspired from a game on the PS3 console, "Flower." Has many bright pinks, vibrant violets and vivid blues. There are also yellow and white petals later on in the game...maybe someday i will work it all in.Using Urban Decay Primer Potion, and only the Ben Nye Grand Lumiere Pallet... Azalea, Cosmic Blue and Cosmic Violet, a touch of Ice as a highlight.





I went through make up remover pads and q-tips for weeks until I just put some tape from Christmas on my face and blended it out.Now I do this for going out.This is Urban Decay Primer Potion, with PureLuxe Minerals- Jaded, Misunderstood, and Pure White.





I might post this one in a make up entry for tropical theme. Someone said it looked like a parrot fish, I was reading Everything Is Illuminated, by _Jonathan Safran Foer_.




And an example of how it was inspired by the book...Used Urban Decay Primer Potion, Kryolan UV DayGlo Pallet- UV yellow and UV blue.and PureLuxe Minerals HelloSunshine, Shameless and White Diamonds as a highlight.





What a week! So many dirty brushes. Time to give the face a rest and deep clean my brushes.
I am going to step out of my boundaries next week...and do even more art inspired, crazier looks.
I am welcome to suggestions.


----------



## Tania (Oct 14, 2009)

VERY cool! Love the tape idea.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 14, 2009)

Seeing all the arty, multi-shade make up eyes makes me feel well, old and out of it lol, but visually I like it. I like the way this woman has done hers as well. Helps that she has gorgeous eyes and everything, of course, but I also love the way it highlights them.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 14, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> I went through make up remover pads and q-tips for weeks until I just put some tape from Christmas on my face and blended it out.Now I do this for going out.



I must be kinda dumb, because I am completely not understanding what you're talking about here. Tape? WTF?  

However, I have to say... MY GOD I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP! :wubu: It's totally inspired me to play around with mine, although I am much less talented with the blending and will probably look clowny for a while. Ah well, that just means I need to practice more  Could you do some pictures with your eyes open and looking straight at the camera? I'm interested to see how much the awesome color shows when your eyes are open. My eyes are kind of hooded - the top part of my eyelid sits down on the lower part of my eyelid when my eyes are open - so if I use fun colors I focus more on the top lid, because the lower lid barely shows (it also means I can't randomly put on eyeliner without prepping first, because the top lid will pick it up and I get a big stupid line across the top... grumble grumble). I am seriously loving the way you do it, though! Experiment time!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 14, 2009)

I think she needs to set up a thread where we send her closed-lidded pictures and she photoshops our eyes! Amatrix, you're hired.


----------



## katorade (Oct 14, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I must be kinda dumb, because I am completely not understanding what you're talking about here. Tape? WTF?
> 
> However, I have to say... MY GOD I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP! :wubu: It's totally inspired me to play around with mine, although I am much less talented with the blending and will probably look clowny for a while. Ah well, that just means I need to practice more  Could you do some pictures with your eyes open and looking straight at the camera? I'm interested to see how much the awesome color shows when your eyes are open. My eyes are kind of hooded - the top part of my eyelid sits down on the lower part of my eyelid when my eyes are open - so if I use fun colors I focus more on the top lid, because the lower lid barely shows (it also means I can't randomly put on eyeliner without prepping first, because the top lid will pick it up and I get a big stupid line across the top... grumble grumble). I am seriously loving the way you do it, though! Experiment time!




I think she's referring to the sharp-edged angle of the shadow at the outer corner of her eye. One trick when applying cosmetics is to use tape to block off an area you don't want color to show up on, like a stencil. The easiest and cheapest way is to take regular old scotch tape and tape it to your hand, then remove it so it's still tacky, but not damagingly so to delicate skin, then apply it in whatever shape you like.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job with the eyes!! I've never thought to do such intricate color combos!! Maybe it's time to give it a shot; though I can guarantee it won't end up as well formed as your results!! Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tania (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's my DiorShow mascara contribution (plus some farting around with eyeshadow...not nifty like Amatrix', but kinda fun). THIS SHIT WORX, YO.

And YES I KNOW I HAVE FOUNDATION ON MY LIPS. Lawlz. 

View attachment DSC01374 copy.jpg


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

Tania said:


> Here's my DiorShow mascara contribution (plus some farting around with eyeshadow...not nifty like Amatrix', but kinda fun). THIS SHIT WORX, YO.
> 
> And YES I KNOW I HAVE FOUNDATION ON MY LIPS. Lawlz.



Great pic, <3 the colour of the cardigan you matched your eye colour well


----------



## Tania (Oct 15, 2009)

Bless. I LOVE THIS GREEN. My new cardigan just happened to match the pretty, pretty special edition eyeshadow compact MAC sold at Macy*s this summer.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 15, 2009)

You do great on the eyes! If I tried that it would look like a little kid did it lol. Everyone on here looks skinny to me but I think that's cuz I'm so used to being fat, fat seems normal to me now...


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I'm inspired to try the Diorshow mascara. I'm desperate for a new makeup routine but I feel very intimidated approaching the consultants at the different counters in the mall. Ugh. I need to read some beauty blogs or something.


----------



## fancyfeast (Oct 17, 2009)

omg KATORADE: SO PRETTTTY.

TANIA: i love your retro pin-up style. srsly am dyiiing of the cuteness. especially that cardigan & the red lipstick. amazing.

AMATRIX: love the yellow /blue eye wow. it's really stunning. 

this thread rules. i'm so posting photos. I want to go to sephora with allll of you. lol.



BBW4Chattery said:


> I think I'm inspired to try the Diorshow mascara. I'm desperate for a new makeup routine but I feel very intimidated approaching the consultants at the different counters in the mall. Ugh. I need to read some beauty blogs or something.



Diorshow RULES. seriously it's the best. but i'm a geek and wear glasses (not the ones in my avatar, i swear) so sometimes i pass on mascara in favor of eyeliner.


----------



## Tania (Oct 18, 2009)

Post pics!! Post pics!!!


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 21, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I must be kinda dumb, because I am completely not understanding what you're talking about here. Tape? WTF?
> 
> However, I have to say... MY GOD I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP! :wubu: It's totally inspired me to play around with mine, although I am much less talented with the blending and will probably look clowny for a while. Ah well, that just means I need to practice more  Could you do some pictures with your eyes open and looking straight at the camera? I'm interested to see how much the awesome color shows when your eyes are open. My eyes are kind of hooded - the top part of my eyelid sits down on the lower part of my eyelid when my eyes are open - so if I use fun colors I focus more on the top lid, because the lower lid barely shows (it also means I can't randomly put on eyeliner without prepping first, because the top lid will pick it up and I get a big stupid line across the top... grumble grumble). I am seriously loving the way you do it, though! Experiment time!



sowwy it took me soooo long to reply.
thank you very much... lol. i have people in the apartment building, most from India, giving me inspiration.
i tend to not look straight at a camera because my ears are HUGE...lol. but i promise to take some more with different looks with my eyes open an looking at the camera. 
i think my eyes are slightly hooded too...and when i take the pictures it looks way more toned down, but still get a bright flash of color when you blink.

and yes about the tape... i use regular present wrapping scotch tape for some of my looks, and yes i put it on my hand first to get off some of the sticky-your eyes are super delicate areas.
i keep it it on until i am done blending totally, and then take it off carefully...sometimes when i use lots of mineral eye shadows i put some under my eye, on my cheek bone to help with fall out, or use tape to gently lift of glitter fallout.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> Here's my DiorShow mascara contribution (plus some farting around with eyeshadow...not nifty like Amatrix', but kinda fun). THIS SHIT WORX, YO.
> 
> And YES I KNOW I HAVE FOUNDATION ON MY LIPS. Lawlz.



i actually love this very much!
i just bought some dior this last weekend. the prices made me cringe, but the foundation is awesome...stays without a primer and is light enough for my skin.

love the color...!!!


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 27, 2009)

okay so i know this is a thread for before and after pictures...like make-overs... i have some pretty out there make up ideas though...like space cadet kinda stuff. full on fantasy make up, masks, and very avaunt guard. if you would like to see them... let me know. i just dont want to run over the original posters idea for this thread, ya know- trying to not be rude or kill the thread. those more artsy ones are for make up shoots, or halloween/costume parties.

but these... i have worn last week. re-sized them to fit more in, including head on shots. some of the aspects seem off because we are getting cold weather here, and little to no natural light was around.i have before pictures on this page...so skipadoodle doo

classic rainbow eye, with a cloud on my cheek.




took off the false eyelashes...





this one is a duochrome color, and used a white base.it is normally purple, but over white it turns pink. you can kinda/barely see the pink on the lids.





this one is an old stand by for me. i love purple, but a dark eye smoked up to any color is awesome.excuse my thin upper lip 









this was for my boyfriend birthday party, he loves light blue and pigtails.once again used a white base:happy:





then kinda went to the dark side here...black base and a cherry red eyeshadow.




my hair looks all wonky... and to much serious. oh well.


----------



## Tania (Oct 27, 2009)

You look beautiful!


----------



## Linda (Oct 28, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> okay so i know this is a thread for before and after pictures...like make-overs... i have some pretty out there make up ideas though...like space cadet kinda stuff. full on fantasy make up, masks, and very avaunt guard. if you would like to see them... let me know. i just dont want to run over the original posters idea for this thread, ya know- trying to not be rude or kill the thread. those more artsy ones are for make up shoots, or halloween/costume parties.
> 
> but these... i have worn last week. re-sized them to fit more in, including head on shots. some of the aspects seem off because we are getting cold weather here, and little to no natural light was around.i have before pictures on this page...so skipadoodle doo
> 
> ...





You are one gorgeous girl. I love seeing your art work and makeup, and as the post starter I say go for it. This is so much fun for me.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Linda said:


> You are one gorgeous girl. I love seeing your art work and makeup, and as the post starter I say go for it. This is so much fun for me.



sah-weeeeeeeeeet!

lol you = awesome.:bow:
going to start off with masks.


----------



## Amatrix (Nov 2, 2009)

oh...emm.geeee
so wearing full on make up masks tends to dry out my skin...
going to have to do one mask and then some more arty looks. sowwy.
if anyone has questions, or ideas i am open to them.
and thank you to everyone for giving me kudos, and i would love to travel and do everyone's make up. someday when i am rich... 

and thanks to the OP for this thread. really one of the only reasons i come to dims much anymore.

anyways did a funky purple and neon green cut crease... people liked it, one child at walmart said i looked like barney the dinosaur eyes. might actually try this with other colors... like pink and black or orange and blue.





and eyes open...





this was my halloween look, got inspiration from a friend on youtube. had to throw together something quick for a party... first run had deep crimsion lips.
lotsa eyelash glue...




the actual finished mask...bigger eye brows, lighter lips and more shading.




my friend was a white fairy, wanted something like "bleeding rainbow eyes..."
did 2 pastel looks for her, didnt really like it.









little sister wanted to be a mermaid, contoured with green and blue, added sparkles overlapping to look like fish scales.





her friend was a creepy doll... this look was really creepy.





my middle sister is pregnant, and just wanted some cat eye/goth look for her halloween, nothing like dangerous or risky.this was easy because i am a recovering goth, and i would have killed for this sort of quality in my make up when i was younger.





so i was super happy with the mask. i would like to do more, and will once i can have normal skin again. i havent ever had combination skin before. i have the eyeshadow potion transforming pen from urban decay, so i might do a super crisp rainbow at some point. 
hope you all had an awesome halloween!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 2, 2009)

Amatrix said:


>



Cool mask idea! I enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 6, 2009)

Amatrix, I want to fly to whereever you are (in a non-creepy, non-stalker way) and have you do my make up sometime!! I love it... so talented.


----------



## Amatrix (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks everyone...
we have some family here and have been kinda MIA.
sowwy.

i wish i could do everyone's make up. *really.*


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 11, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> thanks everyone...
> we have some family here and have been kinda MIA.
> sowwy.
> 
> i wish i could do everyone's make up. *really.*




Have you ever thought of doing that as a career? It looks amazing!


----------



## vermillion (Nov 14, 2009)

first one: no make-up
second one: going some where that i don't really feel like doing a lot but still wanna wear make up
third one: going all out
fourth one: everyday make up 

View attachment 0903080109.jpg


View attachment dyanadeadgirl.jpg


View attachment 215702.jpg


View attachment 1018091122a.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2009)

*bump*

This is not my best work but I've been playing with eye make up. I've always been reluctant to do too much with my eyes. Against my dark skin some eye makeups tend to look like gladiator shields on my lids or are just too too much. I tend to do very little but lately I've been playing. You ladies inspired me.  First, lemme start by posting a picture of what I look like with nuttin'.






This is what my eye looks like completely bald. Notice the natural shading. People sometimes say to me, "I love the way you make up your eyes," and I'm not wearing anything. I just say thank you, but really I have no skills at all. When I do make them up it's usually something very simple.






Like this. I only line the top lid with some gel liner and put mascara on the top lashes only. You can barely see any difference at all my eyes are so hooded.






Messing around with false eyeleshes. 






Recently I went to NYC to visit Inglot and bought some colors there. I was really interesteed in their metallic blues. This was my first attempt to try some on. A bit sloppy but I love the way the colors look. I bought blues and purples so I tried a little bit of both on the lid to see how the piments will show.






A second attempt at applying the blue. This was taken at the end of the day so a lot of it wore off. But the color is still going mostly and I don't have any primer on. The pigments at Inglot are great.






But what I was REEEEALLY impressed with were the purples. The sales lady convinced me to get them and I just filled the palatte because I had empty slots. But WOW! I love the way the purple looks. I mixed the Inglot purples with a Berry palatte from Revlon Colorstay. I love it! 






Here's another angle. These photos were taken at the end of the day. The rest of my makeup is mostly faded but the eye makeup is still going strong. The colors are brilliant and they really do last.






And those are my adventures. I'm still learning. If I come up with anything brilliant I will post. I'm open to tips and advice too if you have any. :kiss2:​


----------



## Linda (Dec 4, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I love the purple


----------



## Tania (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, you have GREAT eyes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2009)

You're always such a lovely, Lilly  :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks good on you! Ya'lls post inspired to to try mixing up my eye makeup today but I forgot to take pics...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  I'm really having fun with this. I've also been playing with nail art. Not sure if it's appropriate to post any of that here unless there's another thread about it that I can't find?


----------



## Teleute (Dec 7, 2009)

a) Goddamn you are gorgeous, Lilly! :wubu::wubu: I also love the purples on you.

b) I want to see the nail art! This thread is probably the most appropriate place for it.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks everybody.  I'm really having fun with this. I've also been playing with nail art. Not sure if it's appropriate to post any of that here unless there's another thread about it that I can't find?



Oh yes...post the nail art please.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 30, 2009)

not really a before. More of a middle. 

and after.


----------



## Linda (Dec 30, 2009)

Raegan said:


> not really a before. More of a middle.
> 
> and after.



Raegan you are always so stunning.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the middle pic. You just reminded me that I gotta go roll my hair. I forgot until you reminded me. The finished product looks good. You look like a doll....


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 31, 2009)

I love this thread... I'm going to be brave and post... I was getting ready for new years eve so I took some pics for this thread.... So here is me.. before, middle and after...

View attachment 74828

Shiny shiny....:doh:
View attachment 74830

Still shiny... but with dry and fluffy hair from blasting it with the hair dryer... lol
View attachment 74829

Ready to head out! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's me today for my wedding:


----------



## katorade (Dec 31, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> I love this thread... I'm going to be brave and post... I was getting ready for new years eve so I took some pics for this thread.... So here is me.. before, middle and after...
> 
> View attachment 74828
> 
> ...





You remind me of a younger Christie Brinkley! You have amazing bone structure. LOL, that sounds clinical and weird, but not quite as weird as "I love your nose".


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on your wedding. You look good there. The red looks good on you...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2010)

katorade said:


> You remind me of a younger Christie Brinkley! You have amazing bone structure. LOL, that sounds clinical and weird, but not quite as weird as "I love your nose".



Thanks very much Katorade.... it's a little ski jumpy (my nose) but I like it... lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> Congrats on your wedding. You look good there. The red looks good on you...



Thank you


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 2, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I love this thread... I'm going to be brave and post... I was getting ready for new years eve so I took some pics for this thread.... So here is me.. before, middle and after...
> 
> View attachment 74828
> 
> ...



:wubu:
You look hot in every picture, cutie:blush:


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 11, 2010)

au natural






getting ready for punk rock bingo- I don't usually wear this much makeup....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> au natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your frames! Cute pictures.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> getting ready for punk rock bingo- I don't usually wear this much makeup....



Punk Rock Bingo? 

Please do tell.......


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Punk Rock Bingo?
> 
> Please do tell.......



Every Tuesday a local bar has bingo night. It's $5 to play all night, the prizes are anything from gift certificates to a tattoo shop to Asian fetish porn to Lite Brite (which is what I'm trying to win). The DJ plays punk rock all night, there's some trivia, and the caller encourages swearing and the liberal consumption of alcohol. Oh, and it's the perfect excuse to give myself a faux hawk and wear lots of makeup. It's pretty much the most fun I've ever had on a Tuesday. Ever.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jan 14, 2010)

Can i just say, KUDOS to those of you woman that posted make up free photos, all of you were beautiful with out it, lol i wish i had that kind of courage, but mine would be a night and bright sunny day difference.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2010)

I cannot do a before and after makeup pic. My eyeliner top and botttom is tattooed on.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 14, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> getting ready for punk rock bingo- I don't usually wear this much makeup....



You remind me of Chloe Webb in this pic. I was remembering her from China Beach (I LOVED that show) and had forgotten that she played Nancy in Sid & Nancy. So, yes, totally punk! I love your style.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 16, 2010)

Frankie said:


> *You remind me of Chloe Webb in this pic*. I was remembering her from China Beach (I LOVED that show) and had forgotten that she played Nancy in Sid & Nancy. So, yes, totally punk! I love your style.



You're right, she does!
Punk rock bingo sounds like the most fun ever! I want to go!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> Every Tuesday a local bar has bingo night. It's $5 to play all night, the prizes are anything from gift certificates to a tattoo shop to Asian fetish porn to Lite Brite (which is what I'm trying to win). The DJ plays punk rock all night, there's some trivia, and the caller encourages swearing and the liberal consumption of alcohol. Oh, and it's the perfect excuse to give myself a faux hawk and wear lots of makeup. It's pretty much the most fun I've ever had on a Tuesday. Ever.



You just made me jealous.....good job :bow:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking now, I probably should pluck my eyebrows.

and taken this picture with a better camera.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 18, 2010)

No... you look great... I am digging that yellow eyeshadow effect... I need to start experimenting with my own makeup.. I have the same 'look' all the time...


----------



## Crystal (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone looks gorgeous!

Does anyone know anything about the Organic Wear make-up line? http://www.organicwearmakeup.com/en-us/product/product-catalog.html


----------



## archivaltype (Jan 18, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> Every Tuesday a local bar has bingo night. It's $5 to play all night, the prizes are anything from gift certificates to a tattoo shop to Asian fetish porn to Lite Brite (which is what I'm trying to win). The DJ plays punk rock all night, there's some trivia, and the caller encourages swearing and the liberal consumption of alcohol. Oh, and it's the perfect excuse to give myself a faux hawk and wear lots of makeup. It's pretty much the most fun I've ever had on a Tuesday. Ever.



Okay, so this sounds like the coolest thing ever. It's time for a field trip!!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (May 1, 2010)

I know which one i look better in, but i prefer not to wear make up 

View attachment makeup.jpg


----------



## msbard90 (May 1, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I know which one i look better in, but i prefer not to wear make up



I think you look stunning in both


----------



## msbard90 (May 1, 2010)

1st one is my before, makeup-less picture. EEKS!
2nd and 3rd ones are after pictures.


----------



## Aust99 (May 1, 2010)

You look lovely in all three. I love that your makeup looks are so fresh looking.


----------



## msbard90 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks doll 

I'm no pro at makeup lol- i just use basic drugstore products. The best foundations I found were the covergirl and olay "simply ageless" foundation
http://www.covergirl.com/products/product.jsp?productId=simply_ageless_foundation and and the maybelline mineral power powder http://www.maybelline.com/Product/Face/Powder/mineral--power-finishing-veil-translucent-loose-powder.htm. I use those along with the maybelline mineral power blush, some cheap black eyeliner, bonnebell lip gloss and voila


----------



## Crystal (May 2, 2010)

Before: Just out of the shower, no makeup, goofy smile (and very scary)
View attachment Before.jpg



After: (and right before the Kathy Griffin show!)
View attachment 032 Revised.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (May 2, 2010)

Your skin is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gingembre (May 2, 2010)

Eeeek, here we go! 
Straight out of bed (admittedly with a smidge of last night's mascara - that I swore I'd competely taken off - under my eyes) and post shower/dressed/make up pics...


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Eeeek, here we go!
> Straight out of bed (admittedly with a smidge of last night's mascara - that I swore I'd competely taken off - under my eyes) and post shower/dressed/make up pics...



You look like a porcelain doll, so pretty! And I know what you mean about the makeup. I will take all mine off before bed, and when I wake up, I magically have it on again!


----------



## WannabePrincess (May 3, 2010)

MMeeeeee =] 

View attachment makeup.JPG


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

WannabePrincess said:


> MMeeeeee =]



Don't take it the wrong way at all, but I think you look so much more awesome without makeup.


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> 1st one is my before, makeup-less picture. EEKS!
> 2nd and 3rd ones are after pictures.




Wow:smitten: for all pics...:smitten:


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Wow:smitten: for all pics...:smitten:



I think someones got a little crush on me


----------



## WannabePrincess (May 3, 2010)

Thank you =] Mostly I dont wear make up day to day... I dont wear it to work etc, However on nights out I wear eye shadow, eye liner and mascara. Not very much at all really compared too some, I just feel a bit better with it and makes me feel more confident! x


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

I love playing around with makeup myself, but I did have to say that you do look really good without it! I couldn't help it.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 11, 2010)

Apparently the only pictures I take without make up on I make weird faces. Make up wise I use eye make up, lip gloss, a bit of blush and some tinted moisturizer. I can not stand the way foundation and power looks on my shin so I avoid it. 

View attachment l_267c65dd60c2eb5c655aa5e33f2df47f.jpg


View attachment l_ba64efe057e39519fdde1685f087f453.jpg


View attachment 16343_201013986082_513896082_4437728_5471604_n.jpg


View attachment 39.jpg


View attachment l_84f2cb8f0538ca8ce7ee36747026ffdc.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's without makeup:







And here's with makeup, rather recent:






I play around with makeup a lot and do a lot of different looks. It's all part of the life I have, lol. Performance makeup is my specialty and I like to practice trial and error. Though I've been doing more natural and soft looks lately.

ETA: Got a better pic here:





This one is even more recent by a week, lol. I took it just 2 days ago. I bought natural looking falsies and had to try them with a classic look.

BTW... Cellphone photography isn't all that forgiving.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 11, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> 1st one is my before, makeup-less picture. EEKS!
> 2nd and 3rd ones are after pictures.



I've seen you with and without makeup in person, you're beautiful either way


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I've seen you with and without makeup in person, you're beautiful either way



You're too kind... thanks hun


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 12, 2010)

BEFORE: ugh >_<






After:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> BEFORE: Gorgeous :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*T*here fixed it... you look great in both pictures....:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 13, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> BEFORE: ugh >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing 'UGH' in the first pic if you ask me:blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Here's without makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are quite the pretty girl, aren't you?:wubu:


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 13, 2010)

First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!! 

View attachment DSCN0425.JPG


View attachment DSCN0471.JPG


View attachment DSCN0461.JPG


----------



## Crystal (Jun 13, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!!



You are freakin' gorgeous. Those eyelashes look great!


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you. >w< <3 I will flat out admit those are fakes though. As I mentioned before, this is HEAVY makeup. It was my first time using false eyelashes and I am a bit unhappy with the results. D8 You can see the gap where the fake ones meet my real ones. ;w;


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 13, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!!



Holy smokes, you're absolutely gorgeous- with or without makeup! Also, you apply your makeup very nicely! I wish I had such skills.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 14, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!!




wowo all thse pics are amazing


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you. >w<


----------



## Oirish (Jun 15, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!!



Wow, what a cutie!


----------



## NativeBeauty (Oct 11, 2010)

The first one is before any make-up & the rest are just various pics of me with different types of make-up. I seem to use purples a lot, browns & golds a lot as well.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Here's without makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't rep you either.... You look so beautiful natural, you really don't need make up at all.. oh maybe i need to clear things up for ppl who take things the wrong way, thats not to say you don't look good with make up as well..


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 12, 2010)

NativeBeauty said:


> The first one is before any make-up & the rest are just various pics of me with different types of make-up. I seem to use purples a lot, browns & golds a lot as well.



You look fantabulous with and without.. I love your makeup style!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 12, 2010)

No Makeup:

View attachment 85797

View attachment 85798


Makeup:

View attachment 85799


(I was at my heaviest in these last two pics)
View attachment 85801

View attachment 85800


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 12, 2010)

Another makeup one: (I forgot it in my last post lol)

View attachment 85802


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 12, 2010)

FatandProud... you look great!! I love makeup...  You have a great look!


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Another makeup one: (I forgot it in my last post lol)
> 
> View attachment 85802



Sassy !! ..............


----------



## NativeBeauty (Oct 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> You look fantabulous with and without.. I love your makeup style!



Thanks so much  I love to try different things, but I seem to always go back to the same color and style lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Another makeup one: (I forgot it in my last post lol)
> 
> View attachment 85802





ShazzyBombshell said:


> I know which one i look better in, but i prefer not to wear make up





Aust99 said:


> You look lovely in all three. I love that your makeup looks are so fresh looking.





Aust99 said:


> Your skin is gorgeous!!!





Gingembre said:


> Eeeek, here we go!
> Straight out of bed (admittedly with a smidge of last night's mascara - that I swore I'd competely taken off - under my eyes) and post shower/dressed/make up pics...





WannabePrincess said:


> MMeeeeee =]





lalatx said:


> Apparently the only pictures I take without make up on I make weird faces. Make up wise I use eye make up, lip gloss, a bit of blush and some tinted moisturizer. I can not stand the way foundation and power looks on my shin so I avoid it.





CarlaSixx said:


> Here's without makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chubsmuggler said:


> First is me without make up.... and all sleepy looking. XD The last two are me with HEAVY makeup. I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta. O8!!!





NativeBeauty said:


> The first one is before any make-up & the rest are just various pics of me with different types of make-up. I seem to use purples a lot, browns & golds a lot as well.



*Love all the pictures with and without makeup. Everyone looks great*


----------

